# The pursuit of perfection...



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I dont complain, I just deliver...


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I dont complain, I just deliver...


Nice!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

TCar said:


> Nice!


Ty one person...its more then nice its nearly impossible...i posted it because i was proud but i also wanted people to get something positive from this shtpile of a site...nothing but post after post of negativity...sad af


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> over 100 people looked at this post and had nothing nice to say.


hey, I was one of the first to give it a thumbs up?

I suppose I could have wrote that those stats rock. And they do. Think I was close to 50 posts, so I was conserving at that moment........sorry?

Are you aiming to get banned? Yikes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@waldowainthrop and @SHalester should get credit for liking it.

@TCar Gets half credit for liking after the fact &#128523;



5☆OG said:


> I dont complain, I just deliver...


You might have received a better response if you said. "I work hard and enjoy what I do. I believe in this community and my fellow drivers to achieve greatness."


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> Before i get banned i just wanted to say that over 100 people looked at this post and had nothing nice to say...your all a bunch of hating aholes who wish they could bring excellence to anything in life..go ahead continue to be the losers that you are by putting people down with your sarcastic unproductive and belittling comments...LOSERS


I resent resemble that remark


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Remeber this I AM THE BEST...i have the best ratings i make the most money and i bring my A game to everything i do...you on the other hand...just sad...teaching people to steal money from the govt,putting down people at every chamce...this place is more like a club house then a place to support and help drivers....the people who run this site are inly interested in advertising dollars and playing favorites....ridiculous trash


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Remeber this I AM THE BEST...i have the best ratings i make the most money and i bring my A game to everything i do...you on the other hand...just sad...teaching people to steal money from the govt,putting down people at every chamce...this place is more like a club house for player hating dkheads then a place to support and help drivers....the people who run this site are inly interested in advertising dollars and playing favorites....ridiculous trash


I have a pretty good ability to ignore most things, so maybe I am missing it,
But what advertising dollars are you talking about?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Condor said:


> I resent resemble that remark


I spent a good 5 minutes the other day on search to find a strike through word to copy, with no success :thumbdown:

Your "resent" has been stolen borrowed &#128520;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I blocked you long ago as well..i could care less what you have to say..


well, that would explain why you missed a like 24hrs ago. At least you learned how to use ignore, congrats on that and yeah your stats do rock. Gotta love the 'show ignored content' option, huh.     getting a puppet feeling here, just saying



TCar said:


> But what advertising dollars are you talking about?


I believe in at least the New York sub forum way at the bottom of the screen is an insurance ad for RS ins inshur or something like that. Don't think I've ever seen the ad in the main forums, but don't quote me on that.....


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, that would explain why you missed a like 24hrs ago. At least you learned how to use ignore, congrats on that and yeah your stats do rock. Gotta love the 'show ignored content' option, huh.     getting a puppet feeling here, just saying
> 
> 
> I believe in at least the New York sub forum way at the bottom of the screen is an insurance ad for RS ins inshur or something like that. Don't think I've ever seen the ad in the main forums, but don't quote me on that.....


The only thing I see advertised on UP is their merchandise, which if they keep pushing it 
I might break down and get a T-shirt or a coffee cup.


----------

